# True Temper Titanium - what is it really?



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm puzzled by the True Temper titanium on my Lemond Tete De Course. It is a mechanically double butted 3/2.5 Ti, labeled as True Temper T3 (T3 meaning cold worked, naturally aged in the metal world). But, on True Temper's website they don't even make titanium tubing, or at least don't as of their most recent website update. A search online for True Temper Ti tubing only reveals hits of the Lemond frame. I couldn't find a single other user of the stuff. 
The spine frame came out in 2003 using Reynolds titanium, and I believe Reynolds was the tubing supplier for the all Ti bike before that. Then it was labeled as True Temper tubing for 2005/2006. 
From what I understand mechanically double butting titanium tubing takes a significant investment in tooling and machinery and is not cheap.
So, either True Temper made the investment to make and supply the Ti tubes, found no other buyer but Lemond, got screwed after only 2 years and abandoned production; OR, Lemond and/or parent Trek made a new larger deal with True Temper to supply steel tubing and for marketing purposes the Lemond Ti tubing was relabeled True Temper. In that case, who made it? 

Anyone know?


----------

